# Malaga area or Benidorm area?



## samnickgodber (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a thread on here for us moving to Benidorm area, 
Just to recap we live in Tenerife at the moment and are moving to the mainland at some point this year as we are moving to the states in the future and it will be easier for us to get to the states from the mainland, anyway we will be bringing our belongings and 2 vehicles with us and are not sure on where to live, we originally thought of the Benidorm area but are now considering the Malaga area too, so my question is which will have the best opportunities for us for both work, renting a place to live and to have a small English comunity feel too,

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

samnickgodber said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a thread on here for us moving to Benidorm area,
> Just to recap we live in Tenerife at the moment and are moving to the mainland at some point this year as we are moving to the states in the future and it will be easier for us to get to the states from the mainland, anyway we will be bringing our belongings and 2 vehicles with us and are not sure on where to live, we originally thought of the Benidorm area but are now considering the Malaga area too, so my question is which will have the best opportunities for us for both work, renting a place to live and to have a small English comunity feel too,
> ...



Malaga isnt good. The thing is its the whole of Spain that has an unemployment problem, the spanish move to other countries for work where they can and alot of Brits have returned to the UK. If you have work and lives in Tenerife then thats got to be where you should stay for now IMO

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> Malaga isnt good. The thing is its the whole of Spain that has an unemployment problem, the spanish move to other countries for work where they can and alot of Brits have returned to the UK. If you have work and lives in Tenerife then thats got to be where you should stay for now IMO
> 
> Jo xxx




Benidorm isnt good. The thing is its the whole of Spain that has an unemployment problem, the spanish move to other countries for work where they can and alot of Brits have returned to the UK. If you have work and lives in Tenerife then thats got to be where you should stay for now IMO

Sorry Jo, copied what you put, but agree 100% and know its the same in Benidorm!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

From what I have read the big difference between Malaga and Benidorm would be the cost of living being lower in Benidorm and surrounds.

Regarding work, as said, I'm guessing there wouldnt be much difference between them


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> From what I have read the big difference between Malaga and Benidorm would be the cost of living being lower in Benidorm and surrounds.


Good point, it does appear that Malaga can be quite expensive by comparison

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> Good point, it does appear that Malaga can be quite expensive by comparison
> 
> Jo xxx


Benidorm ...... the home of the €1 full english breakfast


----------

